# Fall Plant Swap... What did you get?



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I guess I will start it off sent I got mine sent early because of temps. Mine was from Bussardnr... I was amazed actually... here we go. There are a couple NOIDs so if someone can help that would be great.
Cissus discolor








Monstera sp?








Several hoyas








Close up of the larger leaf hoya, It has a nice redish margin on it.








Piper?








NOID gesneriad








Quilt leaf ficus








Peperomia fraseri nana








Peperomia affgrisco argentea, LOVE this one, its so tiny.








Variegated peperomia sp.








Amazing rhipsalis NOID








Rice Cactus Rhipsalis (Binomial?)








Closeup of Rice cactus








I believe this was the Bertolonia ovata 'Bronze'








NOID gesneriad








NOID Hoya








A climbing type begonia








I was STOKED about this one, have been looking for it for a while.
Syngonanthus chrysanthus 'Mikado'








And then a couple I didn't get pics of... Nemantanthus 'Golden West', Bulbophyllum sikkimensis (Yay!), and Peacock selaginella.

I did a swap about a month ago with a localish person because of our temps, I will show those pics later.

Just edited to say: Thanks so much!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe I can help with some ids.

Monstera is most likely adansonii
The 3 Hoyas are I think H lacunosa, wayetti amd curtisii
Piper is Cissus sicyoides
NOID Gesneriad is Hoya polyneura
Var Peperomia is a variegated for of orba
Rice Rhip is Rhipsalis cerescula
NOID Gesneriad looks like it could be Columnea arguta
NOID Hoya is most likely an Aeschynanthus lobbianus cultivar

Hope this helps! Nice haul!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Harry! I figured I could count on one of you gesneriaphiles to chime in.


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow!

Just... WOW!

I dont have many types of plants, and sent what I could, that the person indicated they could use. I thought I did "arright" but not great... but now I hang my head in shame...

Though I did include a very interesting house plant as a bonus to the vive plants.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm glade everything made it and you like them. Its was a little chilly when i sent it out. 
Harry has everything right
more ids, LMK if i missed any:
Begonia 'Withlachoochee'
Rhipsalis teres f. capilliformis


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! I second what Postal said... I didn't have much to send either. Good thing I forgot to put my screen name on it, eh?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I just have to say, that who gives who more is not what this is about. This is the first time I have ever received a large amount of plants. It is about spreading around the "wealth" a little and giving people plants that they might not have. You may not have a ton right now. After you have been in plant collector mode for a while, you will probably have a bunch to send as well. Although a greenhouse helps too  Usually it that one special plant that will completely make someones day, not the sheer volume. So I am sure guys that whatever you sent will be well received by whoever you sent them to.


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

You should take a pic of the bulb. sikkimense, idk but i think those are under the name Cirrhopetalum sikkimense now. Im about to buy like 4 orchids off portersorchids next monday i hope, its supposed to get real cold, but i just didn't have enough money to get them this week. So might be the week after next


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I got my package today from asilsdorf. I don't have pictures yet but I have bedded them all in their new homes. Here's a list

Drosera spatulata
Peperomia sp (I suspect it's prostrata)
Oncidium variegatum
Begonia 'Bethlehem Star' (Awesome Begonia!)
Maranta sp (Not sure about this one. How big does it get?)

Awesome swap Arlen!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I just got my package from Jim at Rainforest Station, everything looks awesome! He sent me 12 plants, including lots of great Tillandsias and two orchids. My favorite being the Macodes, which i have been wanting to get for an upcoming Southeast Asian display I'm working on. All the plants were healty and packed perfectly, a perfect way to end my first Dendro swap. Thanks Jim!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Holy huge honkin' pictures Batman! Sarah, can you shrink the size of them files down a bit?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Hahahaha, I thought the same thing but the key is to let the page completely finish loading before clicking anything. The pictures are resized by javascript and that doesn't happen until the page is completely loaded.

They are not all that big filesize wise but just large in pixels size.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah sorry about that guys... I am still used to the old DB format where it auto sized the pics for you. Did that work? I changed them in my photobucket account.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

harrywitmore said:


> I got my package today from asilsdorf. I don't have pictures yet but I have bedded them all in their new homes. Here's a list
> 
> Drosera spatulata
> Peperomia sp (I suspect it's prostrata)
> ...


Glad you like them Harry. I must admit I was a bit stressed when I found that I was sending plants to you. 

Here is a picture of the Maranta sp. in a viv with a quarter for size reference. BTW, that is the peperomia sp. in the background of the picture. The peperomia may be prostrata, but I have a hanging basket of peperomia prostrata and this one's leaves don't seem to get as large or as thick.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool everyone... I will have to participate next time... looks like fun
Arlen- two questions for you... the plant that was in the back with the quarter on it... what kind of planter/ container is that in... is that a feature in your viv? I bought a really cool rainforest coffee table book that I am using for design ideas for a bunch of vivs I'm doing/ re-doing and there is one with tiered waterfalls in lava rock and I am trying to find a way to re-create this lava rock look... whatever that container is that you have the smaller plant in, is the lava rock look I would love to re-create for the waterfall rock part, but have not figured out a good way to do that yet, so I am very interested in what that is and if it is a feature in your viv, how you built it....

If anyone else has ideas on how I can do that, I would love to hear them(guess I should post that question in construction but since that planter/ background looked like what I was going for, figured this was a good place to start).. best I can figure so far scouring the board for ideas is one of these rock wall/ concrete backgrounds.. except it would be tiered with styrofoam pieces creating the basis (plus probably a small glass bowl built in at each level to make sure each "tier" holds some pooled water before dropping to the level below...and then painting or using a concete color dye (is that safe?) to give it the darker color blackish color of lava rock, but the porous rock finish instead of a foam type background... then would plant heavily on the two outsides... so the frogs would have a heavily planted forest/ bush area on the outsides and areas of the "rock" on either side of the water to climb on in the open and then a small area of waterfall down the center... any suggestions would be appreciated....

And Arlen... question 2- the larger plant in front that you identified- do you or anyone know where I might be able to purchase one of those.. it looks like the perfect sized more broad leaf plant... and does it like very wet conditions in the substrate or a bit drier if you know...

Looking forward to seeing what everyone else got and I will pick up some extra goodies next time I am at Tropiflora so I can participate in the spring!


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

housevibe7 said:


> I just have to say, that who gives who more is not what this is about. This is the first time I have ever received a large amount of plants. It is about spreading around the "wealth" a little and giving people plants that they might not have. You may not have a ton right now. After you have been in plant collector mode for a while, you will probably have a bunch to send as well. Although a greenhouse helps too  Usually it that one special plant that will completely make someones day, not the sheer volume. So I am sure guys that whatever you sent will be well received by whoever you sent them to.


Yeah, I agree and think most of us know this is true. It's the idea of sharing that appeals to the participants. I dont think people "expect" a huge haul like that- and it's really great to see people that generous.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

frogsanddogs said:


> Very cool everyone... I will have to participate next time... looks like fun
> Arlen- two questions for you... the plant that was in the back with the quarter on it... what kind of planter/ container is that in... is that a feature in your viv?


There is no container there. It is on an artificial rock wall I built and the plant is just rooted in a small amount of coco fiber and sphagnum on the ledge. Basically, I layered several pieces of styrofoam sheet of varying widths and covered with layers of dyed thinset mortar. Do a search on artificial rock and you will find several variations of this method. 

This was one of my first attempts and unfortunately the additive I added to the thinset was either bad or I messed something up in the mix because the mortar did not cure rock hard. It gets soft when it gets too wet and for that reason I will only use this tank for plant grow out until I get around to re-doing it.



frogsanddogs said:


> And Arlen... question 2- the larger plant in front that you identified- do you or anyone know where I might be able to purchase one of those.. it looks like the perfect sized more broad leaf plant... and does it like very wet conditions in the substrate or a bit drier if you know...


I believe the plant in the front is in the Maranta family, commonly known as "prayer plants". The leaves on this plant are about 1 1/2" - 2" long. Most "prayer plants" I have found sold as house plants have 4" - 6" leaves. It is growing in a moist substrate but will rot if it stays too wet. 

Both plants in the picture were bought from Alex Welky at Custom Ecos, You will find them listed under Plants/supplies in the Links page of Dendroboard.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you for the information Arlan (and sorry about spelling your name wrong previously)...I have been searching the rock wall construction journals on here to learn as much as possible before attempting my own but have not yet found one with this specific effect I was hoping to create.
Wow... I am impressed knowing that that was a rock wall you built!!! 
So how did you get that deep black color and how did you make it look so much more porous than many of them do... was it a concrete dye/ coloring? Doesn't look like you could have painted it that evenly....
That is exactly the look I am going for and I know you said this one didn't fully dry, but do you think it would be possible to acheive that look with it drying properly?
Do you have any pictures of the construction process and or could you post or email me some pics specifically of this rock wall (obviously the one you posted was more for the plants but I would LOVE more info)?
I have been reading every post/ construction journal I can find on building rock walls but yours is the first one I have seen that has exactly the effect I am hoping to achieve with the lava rock look. 
Is it the styrofoam underneath that gives it such a porous effect? And if so, which type of stryrofoam did you use and where do you purchase it.
Sorry for so many questions... I am just so impressed... That is exactly what I hope to create in terms of texture and color, I was just beginning to think from following the other construction journals that this was not a look possible to achieve.
Thanks<
Marissa


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have to say I am very very very happy with the person that sent me plants. 
I was in awe at what I got. Now I am feeling bad about what I sent out. I still have the address I might have to try and make up for it. 

I need to take some pics and get them posted. Very impressed on my end Thank you thank you 

Any body else get their yet?


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I got mine! Thank you, Jeremiah. 
I appreciate getting assorted leaves so I can grow up new plants in my conditions. It usually works better that way for me.
That little pep. viney guy is a gem and perfectly in scale for my big purty tank. 
And I even have a place for the broms! You did good.


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

HOLY GRAIL!!!!!!!!

I got mine today- Sorry I dont have a digi cam so no pics, but...

I got a great assortment of plants-
Jewel orchid
ficus minima
pepperomia
begonia thelmae, prismatocarpa, rajah
2 aroids
episcias
ferns- microgorium and asplenium which is TINY! very cool little guy.
bulbophyllum alaganse - large form which seems pretty small to me- Another neat plant.

... and in the paper I got explaining the plants... H is for "holy grail".
It's a tupperware container- When I unpacked, I just spread things on the table looking for the paper, and "assumed" the tupperware had riccia in it.... Reading the legend, I got to "H" which says "raise them together in a tupperware with lid. Once they pop front legs..." I stopped reading and go HUH? Grab the tupperware, take it out of the bag and look carefully.... 3 healthy tads swimming around! I was grinning from ear to ear!!!! There are basic instructions on raising the tads and that they morph out tiny so have springtails- (I'm covered there-)

It's great! Sure wasnt expecting such a big selection of cool plants, and the tads.... man! Very cool! No where does it say what the species is- I think it'd be cool to get them to morph out and figure out what they are. Could be anything on the smaller side if they morph small... 

Whoever sent this, Thank you so much! You are very generous.

Also, in the spring swap, I'll send cuttings of my new plants to the person I sent to this time around to make up for the limited offerings I had.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very Nice! It will be interesting to see what they are.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I got one of ours today. I am not sure who it came from but there are some cool plants in here. I did get one that I actually sent out in the swap but that is ok. I also got one hitchhiker slug. Here they are.


















































Thanks very much. I will be looking for our other package to come tomorrow I hope. Me and my husband both participated.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

got my box today, from Ms Kristi, lots of neat stuff. Thankyou. Do you have names for the broms and begonia?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Received my plants today, and wanted to say "thank you" to Ridge.

I received two nice angel-wing Begonia cuttings (for some reason I've only put two begonias in one of my vivariums--so I definitely needed some for some of my current projects). Best of all, when they start outgrowing my vivarium, I can plant cuttings/divisions outside where I live! ;-)

I also received two nicely rooted stolons of Episcia 'Pink Panther'. I've looked at this one online several times--I guess I know now why I hadn't bought one--I needed to recieve it in the plant swap!

There was a nice size, and very well-rooted division of the white Fittonia, which is a great plant for darker/shaded areas (from growing it as an outdoor annual--looking forward to trying this one as a vivarium plant--and will go nicely with the plants I'm collecting for a Peruvain vivarium).

The best was the bromeliad--a nice pup of Neo. crispata tigrina. I'm trying to build a collection of 'vivarium-sized' bromeliads--and always try to stay with species plants instead of hybrids.

I have a huge tropical plant collection (mostly outside my vivariums), and didn't receive a single plant that I already had! Thanks again, and I'm definitely looking forward to the next plant swap (in fact, I've already 'earmarked' some plants to grow out in my greenhouse for spring divisions).

Sorry for no pics--my card reader croaked and I need to buy a replacement this weekend--and USB to the camera takes forever for 10 megapixels...


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I got my box from Alasdair today (rareplantbroker on DB), and it was a very nice surprise to get a whole box of plants I don't have.

Philodendron campii "lynette", this is a "big" leaf philo but it does fit nicely in a tall tank I have for Uroplatus.

Anthurium beriozabolense, this is my favorite of the shipment, nice heart shaped leaves on a thick rhizome, very cool. Reminds me of philo. grazilae

Anthurium superbum, a giant birds nest plant with large leaves, very cool. It is going to be the center piece in a 30 gallon cube tank.

Nepthytis sp. albo variegata- a nice variegated syngonium looking aroid, can't wait to see how it looks after it fills in.

Encyclia tampensis- florida native orchid

Polypodium polypodioides-resurrection fern, a giant plaque of this, I hope to configure it into a background of a larger tank.

All very excellant specimens in great shape.
Thank You Alasdair
Eric


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

Got a PM.....

Great story...

Went to the Socal frog meeting a few months back, and 5 of us carpooled. Talking in the car, a person who probably wants to remain nameless, mentioned that he and his business partner (who was also in the car) have A. Zaparo. I realize now, that I said I thought they ( and Macero) are the holy grail of frogs, because when I got into the hobby around 2000, I saw pics taken in the wild, but no one had these frogs. I've been off the boards for a number of yrs and just got back into the boards, and still didnt know there were a small number of Zaparo in the hobby until they mentioned they had some...

Turns out- that Nameless guy and his business partner were the ones who sent me plants.... and Zaparo tads. Explains the "holy grail" part of the post! The PM also stated there are 5- not 3 tads in the container. I didnt look at it in the best of light... I'll check more thoroughly in the morning to make sure they all survived shipping.

I'm so jazzed! It was extremely generous and very thoughtfull. Hopefully I can get them to morph into healthy froglets!

Thanks a ton guys,
Postal!


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have any pictures right now BUT I got a nice box o' plants from Dave (iljjlm here) containing:
Columnea microphylla variegated, Neo. "fireball" (three, biggest is flowering), Hoya carnosa, Hoya bella, Lusidia discolor and "Pilea species".
I've done well not killing some Hoya I got before so I'm hoping I'll do fine with the new plants... I'm pretty good at killing some viv plants but we'll see.
Thanks Dave!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It was interesting to see in reggorf's pictures a plant referred to as Bertholeana maculata. I have this plant also and I'm sure both come from Ecuagenera. I had no name for this one so I was excited to see a name beside it. But, that name is not valid since there appears not to be a genus by that name. The curious thing is that it's close to Bertolonia and there is a species by that name in the Genus. So, I looked on Ecuagenera's site and they also have listed as marmorata and they are both listed as from the family Melastomataceae*.*

Well the plant in question looks nothing like any Bertolonia I have seen but that does not mean it's not one. It is surely not maculata since I have that one and it's very different indeed.










Here's the plant I have and thought was a Pilea but I doubt that now.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes that got me too, I had mine labeled as a Pilea for a while. And while I can't find any info on that genus, I think Melastomataceae makes more sense than what I thought it was before. Mine has bloomed a few times, and the bloom looked nothing like a standard Pilea sp.

If anyone who participated hasn't gotten anything by early next week, shoot me a PM and I'll get everything sorted out. And I hope everyone who got some new stuff now has something to propagate for next time around.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm, I've seen that Bertholeana maculata and always thought it was a pilea too. So it's a gesneriad? 

Mike, those gesneriads you gave me are doing awesome. The Kohleria is definately showing more veining with each day, it's going to be a beautiful plant!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

The jury is still out on that one but it's not a Gesneriad for sure. It's either a Bertolonia or a Pilea. Michael said he has seen flowers and they looked more like flowers of a Bertolonia. Pilea has a very distinctive compound inflorescence and would not be mistaken for a Bertolonia.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

If it's not a Bertolonia, it's definitely closely related. I don't have a picture of the bloom (which is white) but here it is before it opens..



















And here is a similar Bertolonia sp. that Mauro has listed on his site:

Bertolonia Domingos Martins


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Make sure you get a picture when it flowers. I will send it to Mauro to see if he can ID it. I think it's definately from the Melastomataceae family.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

I got a variety of cuttings and a sweetass Hoya 

This was fun!

Thanks Mike for putting this together


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

I got my plants, they are sweet !!! 
i love them al,l i dont think i had any of them already 
i will try and put some pics up shortly 


Thank you !


, Nick


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

All new plants for me.  They all look great, and I especially love the peperomia.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to the intercession (is that a word?) of Harry, I received all the tiny ferns of my dreams!! (thanks Harry), including:

Davallia heterophylla
D. repens
D. parvula
Microgramma vaccinifolia
M. pileselloides
Pyrrosia nummularifolium
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum

When I Googled their names to see what they looked like full-grown, I was directed immediately to Harry's website!! Ah, rare indeed!!

Thanks again for a "fruitful" plant swap!!! Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

As soon as I found your list of preferred plants I knew I had nothing to send to you so I looked around locally and couldn't find anything really. I knew who to ask 
I figured getting you some things you actually wanted would be way better compared to sending you random stuff you didn't want. heh



Woodsman said:


> Thanks to the intercession (is that a word?) of Harry, I received all the tiny ferns of my dreams!! (thanks Harry), including:
> 
> Davallia heterophylla
> D. repens
> ...


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

Got my plants yesterday, thanks! Mike (roxrgneiss)

My understanding is that Mike filled in for someone who was supposed to send me plants but went AWOL.

No pics yet but I received:
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
Paradrymonia campostyla
Pyrrosia nummularifolia
Panama Ficus Sp.
Rhipsalis sp.
Selagihella sp. from Brazil
Anthurium scandens
Pilea sp.
Bulbophyllum pardalotum
Barbosella handroi
Neo lilliputeana x fireball


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi All,
Sorry for coming to the party so late . I got an amazing package from Devanny! You rock Devanny!!! I am the one who sent the package to reggorf. Sorry about the slug. I am always trying to get rid of the little buggers, but they just keep coming back. As far as the Bartholeana maculata goes... You are absolutely correct Harry, it did come from Ecuagenera. Just looked it up on their site, and again you are right it is Melastomataceae. Who knew?  Cool plant and very pretty leaves, although it tends to get a bit out of control over time (i.e. I am always chopping it back if anyone wants any).
Josh


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

BUMP!! Can we get one of these started??


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I would love to. While I have mostly common stuff, I would surely be willing to trade with another beginner or someone looking for more common stuff.


----------

